# My first step into RDA's! Any advice?



## Moshe (25/10/14)

Just built my first coil on my new Magma clone.
Very proud of my new baby.
28G 1.8ohms.
Any advise on how to improve?
Looking forward to the JHB vape meet to learn a few tricks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (25/10/14)

Moshe said:


> Just built my first coil on my new Magma clone.
> Very proud of my new baby.
> 28G 1.8ohms.
> Any advise on how to improve?
> Looking forward to the JHB vape meet to learn a few tricks.


Looking good. Great coiling there imo. For the iStick you need to build a coil around 1.0 ohm to be really be able to use the power of the iStick and get closer to what the Magma is actually capable of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moshe (25/10/14)

Andre said:


> Looking good. Great coiling there imo. For the iStick you need to build a coil around 1.0 ohm to be really be able to use the power of the iStick and get closer to what the Magma is actually capable of.



Thanks man. Good advice, I'm busy with that as we speak.


----------



## Silver (25/10/14)

Nice looking coil @Moshe

Best you check out the dripper coil threads and perhaps you will see how other vapers have coiled their Magmas
I don't have experience with that one.

Check out this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-drippers-trident-igo-era-patriot.1611/

All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moshe (25/10/14)

Silver said:


> Nice looking coil @Moshe
> 
> Best you check out the dripper coil threads and perhaps you will see how other vapers have coiled their Magmas
> I don't have experience with that one.
> ...




Thanks bud, I'll do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moshe (25/10/14)

Silver said:


> Nice looking coil @Moshe
> 
> Best you check out the dripper coil threads and perhaps you will see how other vapers have coiled their Magmas
> I don't have experience with that one.
> ...



I took a quick look at that thread and wow.
Those are some serious coils!
I now have some ideas for what to try next.

Thanks for the link.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (25/10/14)

Why you using the eGo adaptor for the Magma?


----------



## Moshe (25/10/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Why you using the eGo adaptor for the Magma?



I thought someone was gonna ask.
The Magma 510 is very long and the beauty ring allows me to adjust for the gap.
Also I worry about damaging the thread and contact on the istick changing tanks as often as I do, much cheaper to buy a new 510 to ego adapter.
Lastly it lifts the airflow hole on the nautilus and kangtech away from my finger.
Looks silly I know but I'm not worried about looks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/10/14)

Nice good work man, looks good. Sounds like we're at the same place coil wise, we'll have to compare notes at the meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/10/14)

I only really run my Magma on a mech, i've found the sweet spot for me is about 0.45 ohms, I did build it at 0.8 to run on my eVic Supreme, but thats a really heavy combo, so i didn't use it for very long


----------



## Alex (26/10/14)

The coil and wick setup look perfect, good job @Moshe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moshe (26/10/14)

Gambit said:


> Nice good work man, looks good. Sounds like we're at the same place coil wise, we'll have to compare notes at the meet.



Thanks bud.

Definitely, I look forward to it!

We can have a coil off.

What you building on at the moment bud?


----------



## Moshe (26/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I only really run my Magma on a mech, i've found the sweet spot for me is about 0.45 ohms, I did build it at 0.8 to run on my eVic Supreme, but thats a really heavy combo, so i didn't use it for very long



I'd love to try mine at sub ohm but my battery just won't do it.

So you enjoying the Magma?


----------



## Moshe (26/10/14)

Alex said:


> The coil and wick setup look perfect, good job @Moshe



Thanks @Alex, I really appreciate the support.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/10/14)

ye flavour on the magma is really good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moshe (26/10/14)

I've noticed that when I first build my coils and wick them, the tast and vapor production is great but it also seems to get better and better over time.

Does anyone know if the wick or coil "matures" maybe?

I was thinking maybe the wicks capillary action may get better the more you use it and will maybe get better until eventually it starts to clog then it will deteriorate.

Anyone else experience this and if so do you have any thoughts to get the most out of your wicks?

I'm using organic cotton.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/14)

Moshe said:


> I've noticed that when I first build my coils and wick them, the tast and vapor production is great but it also seems to get better and better over time.
> 
> Does anyone know if the wick or coil "matures" maybe?
> 
> ...



I find the exact opposite! Especially with Organic Cotton... I change Organic cotton once a day... there is nothing quite like that first magic hour of a new wick for me... that's why I love Rayon so much because it give me that magic hour all day!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moshe (26/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I find the exact opposite! Especially with Organic Cotton... I change Organic cotton once a day... there is nothing quite like that first magic hour of a new wick for me... that's why I love Rayon so much because it give me that magic hour all day!



Oh really. That's interesting.
I'll try get hold of some rayon and give it a try.

Thanks for the input.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moshe (26/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I find the exact opposite! Especially with Organic Cotton... I change Organic cotton once a day... there is nothing quite like that first magic hour of a new wick for me... that's why I love Rayon so much because it give me that magic hour all day!



I found this thread by @Andre with a very interesting video.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/video-wick-testing-organic-cotton-hemp-japanese-cotton-rayon.3880/

I might give Japanese cotton a try as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/14)

I have Japanese cotton and I personally can't tell the difference between it and my organic cotton from Dischem. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Moshe (26/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have Japanese cotton and I personally can't tell the difference between it and my organic cotton from Dischem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Good to know, I'll go straight for the Rayon.

Thanks.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/10/14)

I find that there is bedding time for my wicks, takes 20-30 hits for it to really start giving me great performance. I change them about every 3rd day.


----------



## Moshe (26/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I find that there is bedding time for my wicks, takes 20-30 hits for it to really start giving me great performance. I change them about every 3rd day.



Yah I found that too.

I try (really difficult) to let the tank stand for a few minutes after filling it to let the wick saturate and since I have a Magma it needs to find its way into a lot of cotton.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moshe (26/10/14)

Andre said:


> Looking good. Great coiling there imo. For the iStick you need to build a coil around 1.0 ohm to be really be able to use the power of the iStick and get closer to what the Magma is actually capable of.



So glad I took your advise.

Built a duel coil that came out at 1.3 (was aiming for 1.1).

Hitting it at 20w as we speak and vapor production is through the roof.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hash Punk (14/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I find the exact opposite! Especially with Organic Cotton... I change Organic cotton once a day... there is nothing quite like that first magic hour of a new wick for me... that's why I love Rayon so much because it give me that magic hour all day!


This might be the the worst question and the answer might very well be somewhere i havent looked yet but.... where can i get my hands on some rayon?


----------



## kevkev (14/11/14)

Hash Punk said:


> This might be the the worst question and the answer might very well be somewhere i havent looked yet but.... where can i get my hands on some rayon?


VapeMob and VapeDen sell Rayon

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/14)

Hash Punk said:


> This might be the the worst question and the answer might very well be somewhere i havent looked yet but.... where can i get my hands on some rayon?



Not sure if any other vendors have stock of Rayon but VapeMob do!

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/rayon-cellucotton/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/14)

Vape Den also have stock!

https://www.vapeden.co.za/product/graham-professional-cellucotton/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hash Punk (14/11/14)

I just love how fast replies come from all you guys! Its one of the biggest reasons i love this forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hash Punk (14/11/14)

Thank you tho. Will get some as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (14/11/14)

I have also found that 0.8 to 1.2 ohm is a good base for the magma, and you don't need an big ass mod to run those builds, so you get the best of both worlds, as the Magma, in my opinion, still has some of the best tasting flavor ever...as for the wiking, make sure you don't over saturate your wick, you can taste a clear difference when you newly wicked a coil, from that of a coil that is a day old... the new one hits harder... as long as you don't over juice your wicks... the magma has awesome airflow and caters for some very nice coil builds...i'm actually considering drilling mines airflow holes, thy feel to small coming back of the plume veil... almost feels like it has to much of a restrictive airflow... but that might just be me.. think i'm going to drill out the holes on mine tomorrow, get it up to something like 3 mils.. 

Have a look also at rip tripper's post on you tube with regards to the magma.... The magma however would be perfect if you are limited in the amount of amps you setup can push... so to get the most, stick to between 0.8 and 1.2 ohm, that should be a good base for this RDA, especially with micro coils.. Do not go to nano on this RDA, I cant see it working to successful at all... but who knows, hehe


----------



## Bonez007 (15/11/14)

Personally my magma is my daily rda, I use it almost exclusively on the ipv2. I wrap single coils of between 1.6 to 1.8 ohm and vape at 18 to 20 watts. This is what works for me. I change rayon every two or three days, and dry burn the coil once before i change it. 

It is a very reliable setup for me and I don't carry anything else to work or anything. No backup. I have a Sony vtc5 battery in the ipv which lasts me two days per charge.

I also have a plume veil v1.5 and a veritas, but I could not build these to match the flavour and heat the magma generates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

